
The Big Secret That Makes the FBI's Anti-Encryption Campaign a Big Lie - luxpir
https://theintercept.com/2015/09/28/hacking/
======
thomasrossi
It's not a lie, as the article puts it: "hacking takes considerably more
effort than simply asking a telecom provider for records".. and that's it. My
main problem with that is: at least now even others have to work their ways
through encryption, while in the prospected scenario the data is just there to
be grabbed by anyone even with no sophistication.

~~~
norea-armozel
It's more of a lie by omission, I think.

